# eejit



## Vito89

La parola che vorrei tradurre è "eejit" e cioè idiota in irlandese. Il mio problema in questo caso è il contesto.

La storia di questo romanzo è ambientata in Irlanda e questa è la frase in cui si trova la parola:

She made a mental note not to be so trusting. She would have to stop being an "eejit" as Katie would say. 

La mia traduzione è: Prese mentalmente nota di non fidarsi più. Avrebbe dovuto smettere di essere un' "idiota", come avrebbe detto Katie. 

Noterete subito che "idiota" fra virgolette non ha molto senso, in quanto in italiano è una parola abbastanza comune. Un lettore inglese, nel leggere "eejit", sentirebbe una parola estranea o comunque riconducibile al celtico. 

Credete che sia meglio lasciare idiota e quindi tentare di addomesticare oppure lasciare l'espressione originale e quindi straniare un po'? Certo è che un lettore italiano non capirebbe il significato del termine, ma coglierebbe una connotazione di celticità e forse un suono un po' duro.


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Vito,
ho letto che può significare anche "fool", forse dovresti tradurlo con un termine italiano meno comune e/o più colorito, tipo babbeo-citrullo-mammalucco.  Se invece decidi di lasciare il termine irlandese, secondo me dovresti specificare di cosa si tratta in qualche modo, non so, ad esempio con una nota a piè pagina oppure con "come avrebbe detto Katie _in irlandese_". 
Vediamo cosa ne dicono gli altri...


----------



## ☺

Nunou said:


> Ciao Vito,
> ho letto che può significare anche "fool", forse dovresti tradurlo con un termine italiano meno comune e/o più colorito, tipo babbeo-citrullo-mammalucco.  Se invece decidi di lasciare il termine irlandese, secondo me dovresti specificare di cosa si tratta in qualche modo, non so, ad esempio con una nota a piè pagina oppure con "come avrebbe detto Katie _in irlandese_".
> Vediamo cosa ne dicono gli altri...


Anch'io sono d'accordo per un termine italiano meno comune. Voto per "mammalucco", "allocco" o "grullo"


----------



## curiosone

Nunou said:


> Ciao Vito,
> ho letto che può significare anche "fool", forse dovresti tradurlo con un termine italiano meno comune e/o più colorito, tipo babbeo-citrullo-mammalucco.  Se invece decidi di lasciare il termine irlandese, secondo me dovresti specificare di cosa si tratta in qualche modo, non so, ad esempio con una nota a piè pagina oppure con "come avrebbe detto Katie _in irlandese_".
> Vediamo cosa ne dicono gli altri...



Per quanto vale, io voto per "babbea" o "citrulla" o "grulla" (anche se molto toscano).  Dà più enfasi alla frase, senza esagerare.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

"Stordito" è un termine molto alla moda ultimamente.


----------



## Jelsah

Hi there guys, 
I agree with Nunou in the sense that it would be very difficult to find a term in Italian that renders the nuances in a text describing Irish community.  But I don't think that the English reader would especially associate "eejit " with Celtic lore - it is just a transcription of accent and pronunciation - and I don't think idiot derives from anything Celtic.   I think "Idiot" could be pronounced as "eejit" in Northumberland or Yorkshire just as easily.   
Jelsah


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Jelsah said:


> I think "Idiot" could be pronounced as "eejit" in Northumberland or Yorkshire just as easily.
> Jelsah


And in the Scottish borders..


----------



## curiosone

Jelsah said:


> Hi there guys,
> I don't think that the English reader would especially associate "eejit " with Celtic lore - it is just a transcription of accent and pronunciation - and I don't think idiot derives from anything Celtic.   I think "Idiot" could be pronounced as "eejit" in Northumberland or Yorkshire just as easily.
> Jelsah




I had no trouble understanding "eejit" either, and I did have my doubts whether it might be considered especially Celtic.  It reminds me almost more of an Indian word (something out of Kipling's "Kim").  However when I checked its etymology, it was indicated as an Irish pronunciation of idiot - however with a softer meaning.  This discussion of the term might help:  http://stancarey.wordpress.com/2011/07/22/ijit-idjit-eejit-idiot/


----------



## Gianfry

Io forse lascerei così e metterei una nota a piè di pagina del tipo: "trascrizione della pronuncia irlandese di "idiot", _idiota_".


----------



## Fairy Krystal

Beh, se è un' "alternative pronunciation" della parola inglese, io opterei per la pronuncia regionale di uno dei termini italiani che si trovano tra i significati di "idiot". Pensiamo ai Griffin nella famosa scena dei dialetti (I Griffin presentano Blue Harvest) o in 3x04, My fair Eliza. Hanno reso l'effetto di una pronuncia diversa (inglese-americano) con un dialetto italiano. Oppure nei Simpsons, il giardiniere Willy, che sarebbe scozzese, ma da noi è sardo come i più famosi pastori. Io cercherei il dialetto italiano che provoca nell'ascoltatore lo stesso impatto (secondo gli stereotipi) della pronuncia irlandese per un inglese,ne abbiamo per tutti i gusti, ma ci vuole un madrelingua (se tornasse Jelsah...). Poi cerchi una parola pronunciata in quel dialetto ma comprensibile in italiano. Chessò, ad esempio, se quella pronuncia dà l'idea di "campagnolo", va bene il sardo; se dà più l'idea di snob, va bene il milanese, ecc ecc
Che ne dite?


----------



## MR1492

The pronunciation of _idiot_ as _eejit_ is also common in the American Southern accent.  As that part of the US was originally settled by Irish and Scottish people, it would make sense that many of the idioms and pronunciations would have carried over.


----------



## Gianfry

Non sono d'accordo con Fairy Kristal. Una cosa è la pronuncia, soprattutto in un contesto surreale (tipo i Simpson), altra cosa la trascrizione del parlato in un romanzo. In questo caso, troverei ridicolo che un accento irlandese diventi un accento di una qualunque regione italiana.


----------



## Vito89

Sono d'accordo con Gianfry, non possiamo trasformare in contadina italiana questa ragazza. Il romanzo è ambientato in Irlanda e un lettore italiano non capirebbe perché, ad un certo punto, i personaggi iniziano a parlare in sardo, milanese ecc.

O si mantiene l'originale, o si utilizza una parola italiana (senza alcuna connotazione dialettale) del linguaggio giovanile.


----------



## curiosone

Vito89 said:


> Sono d'accordo con Gianfry, non possiamo trasformare in contadina italiana questa ragazza. Il romanzo è ambientato in Irlanda e un lettore italiano non capirebbe perché, ad un certo punto, i personaggi iniziano a parlare in sardo, milanese ecc.
> 
> O si mantiene l'originale, o si utilizza una parola italiana (senza alcuna connotazione dialettale) del linguaggio giovanile.



Sono d'accordissimo - anche perché trovo offensivo stereotipare un accento irlandese (o qualsiasi accento) come "campagnolo."  Potrei cominciare a raccontare quanto fa ridere (a noi altri americani) l'accento newyorkese!


----------



## Teerex51

curiosone said:


> Potrei cominciare a raccontare quanto fa ridere (a noi altri americani) l'accento newyorkese!



_Whatcha laughin at? I'ma call Vinnie in Joy-sey and have ya whacked, ya joyk _

Just kidding, just kidding...


----------



## london calling

We've always used the expression at home in London: my dad must have got it from his dad, whose origins were Irish. A softer way of saying "idiot", as Curio says.

Lasciarlo in inglese non credo sia una buon'idea: chi lo capirebbe? Tradurlo come _idiota_ neanche va bene, ha ragione Vito. Una nota a piè di pagina non mi convince molto.......personalmente voto per il linguaggio giovanile.


----------



## ☺

*Ebete
*
(si somigliano pure)


----------



## Gianfry

london calling said:


> personalmente voto per il linguaggio giovanile.


Ciao LC! A quanto pare, "eejit" rimanda a una particolare provenienza geografica, non a un gergo giovanile o comunque socialmente connotato. Non credi quindi che la tua proposta sia un po' fuorviante?


----------



## Vito89

Purtroppo non esiste in italiano una parola che rimandi alla provenienza irlandese, o almeno non mi viene in mente. Dato che Katie è una ragazza e che è una contadina non molto istruita, direi che un gergo giovanile va benissimo.


----------



## london calling

Gianfry said:


> Ciao LC! A quanto pare, "eejit" rimanda a una particolare provenienza geografica, non a un gergo giovanile o comunque socialmente connotato. Non credi quindi che la tua proposta sia un po' fuorviante?


_Eejit_ per me è irlandese (ma solo per via del nonno iralndese) e non è certo gergo giovanile, è vero (_eejit_ di "giovanile" non ha proprio nulla). Però, non si può (secondo me) utilizzare un termine troppo....aulico in italiano, visto che si parla di una giovane contadina poco istruita: ci vuole qualcosa di più "fresco" (non so se mi spiego).


----------



## Vito89

Certo che quando Umberto Eco dice "Dire quasi la stessa cosa" ha proprio ragione. Io a questo punto credo che babbea, ebete o cose del genere siano la scelta meno errata. Di certo non denotano un'origine irlandese ma non abbiamo parole che possano farlo. A meno che non si mantenga "eejit" ovviamente!


----------



## Nunou

Oltre a quelli già menzionati, secondo me, nel contesto potrebbero andar bene anche: fessa / fessacchiotta / frescona / credulona / sempliciotta / sprovveduta / svampita / oca / stupidotta...e persino minchiona. 
Eventualmente boccalona ma tenendo conto che in alcune regioni significa anche persona che parla troppo/a vanvera.
Poi passo..._anche_ perché credo di aver esaurito le scorte dei vari sinonimi...
Buona serata a tutti!!


----------



## Fairy Krystal

Sì, forse il dialetto è troppo...mi sa che avete ragione. I cartoon sono stereotipati, mentre questo è un romanzo. A questo punto appoggio l'idea del *gergo giovanile*, anche se non mi dispiace nemmeno "*fessacchiotta*". E' assolutamente cacofonico, ma (forse proprio per questo) rende l'idea di una parlata poco colta e campagnola.


----------



## Vito89

Rileggendo il romanzo, ho notato che questa è la seconda volta che compare "eejit", la prima è nella seguente frase:

"Limousine? I didn't see a car."
Katie spluttered, laughing louder.
"A limousin is a breed of cattle. You're a right eejit."
Gwen laughed too. She didn't mind Katie making fun of her. 

Scusate se non l'ho riportato prima! Qui vediamo che "eejit" non è offensivo poiché la ragazza reagisce ridendo. Dal contesto si capisce comunque che è una offesa detta con dolcezza. Dato che la frase che devo tradurre è successiva a questo dialogo, potrei lasciare tranquillamente "eejit".

Che ne pensate?


----------



## Fairy Krystal

Personalmente, credo che non lo capirebbe nessuno...in qualche modo va tradotto. Come l'hai tradotto nella prima frase?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Forse _beòta_?

GS


----------



## Akire72

C'è un termine un po' antiquato che una mia amica nata e crescuta in campagna usa spesso al posto di "idiota": stolto/stolta. Forse fa al caso tuo, anche se per me _eejit_ è semplicemente la trascrizione di "idiot" come è stato già detto.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Direi di no, erikA: _stolto/a_ è parola dotta, che trovo arduo mettere sulla bocca del personaggio descritto. 
E' difficile trovare qualcosa di decente in italiano, dato che si tratta, alla fine, della rappresentazione grafica della storpiatura della pronuncia d'una parola inglese da parte d'una persona di modesta cultura e d'una regione ben precisa delle Isole Britanniche. 
La mia portiera, fonte d'infinite illuminazioni linguistiche per me, ha_ l'abéti_ (cioè il diabete).
Ecco perché proponevo _beòta_ ...

GS
PS Perdonami per l'abuso della preposizione "di" (ne ho contate dodici!)


----------



## GavinW

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Direi di no, erikA: _stolto/a_ è parola dotta...



Not near Florence and Siena! ;-) Indeed, the register is very close to eejit.


----------



## Akire72

GavinW said:


> Not near Florence and Siena! ;-) Indeed, the register is very close to eejit.


 Exactly Gavin! _Stolto _is old Italian and very little used in today's standard Italian, but very much used in the countryside around here.


----------

